

Edinburgh Hacker Meetup (Nov) wednesday - akv

Hi all,<p>The November Hacker (Tech) Meetup at Edinburgh is on Wednesday, 12th November at 6:30pm at 6th Floor Appleton Tower. Please email me (arnav (at) yadster (dot) com) if you would like to come along and meet other techies around Edinburgh, Scotland and Northern UK...<p>Here is a writeup on the last meetup where we had about 70 hackers/techies attending:
http://arnavk.blogspot.com/2008/10/second-tech-meetup-another-success.html<p>Arnav
======
digispaghetti
Hey Arnav, will definetly be along. Interesting that you are setting up
different areas in the room, I have a G1 now so I'll be hanging about the
mobile dev bit :)

See you there

